# Poisonous Plants



## RubyRuby (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm planning to get my first dog in the spring of next year. In preparation, I want to make sure my yard is safe and secure. I looked up a list of plants that are poisonous to dogs, and the list is huge! To remove all the plants on the list would mean digging up half my mom's garden. (Needless to say she would not be keen on that.)

Is this really necessary? Are dogs inclined to eat flowers and ornamental garden plants? So much so that it is a threat to their health and safety? What do you do in your yards? I'm also interested to know about house plants, because every house plant I have is on that list. 

Thanks folks!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I've had animals for years in planty South Louisiana and never had a problem. One of my poodle puppies chewed up a palm plant to play with, and I've never seen any of them eat anything else except grass.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

RubyRuby said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm planning to get my first dog in the spring of next year. In preparation, I want to make sure my yard is safe and secure. I looked up a list of plants that are poisonous to dogs, and the list is huge! To remove all the plants on the list would mean digging up half my mom's garden. (Needless to say she would not be keen on that.)
> 
> ...


If you are getting a puppy and not an older dog, I would always watch her when you let her outside to make sure she dosen't chew on any plants. Sometime when the wind blows and the plants wave it can be just too inviting to play with. Like children they do put things in their mouths. Just pick her up, say no and give her a distraction. In the house I would make sure she can't get to any of the plants. Again just too much temptation. 

An older dog already knows not to chew up plants in the house or outside they have other things on their agenda like watching and protecting the property from those killer squirrels.

Keep watch as you would with any child, but just enjoy the new addition to your family.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

My boys, every day, are walking down a country lane with bush on either side. They do 'graze' at times . . . but only on grass, not other plants. Altho they walk thru the gardens in my yard they don't touch the plants . . . just grass.

And even the grass they eat is carefully selected by scent. They will sniff first, and pass on clumps that they don't deem suitable. All the grass looks the same to me but they seem to have have a selection process that eliminates all but certain clumps.

I guess that what I'm tryin' to say is that I trust them to select only the stuff they want to eat . . . and not any 'bad' stuff.


----------



## kysteelerja (Oct 2, 2011)

Bella is 5 1/2 months old and has shredded the lower leaves of a huge corn plant and very much enjoys knawing on the fronds of a nice sized aloe plant...she seems to be more interested in house plant snacks than outside plants. She will chew on twigs and leaves but mostly she enjoys house plants...every now and then she will snarffle up some goose poop before i can jerk her away...so we keep house plants out of her reach now.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I like chewing on aloe, too! And what do you do about the goose poop? :angel2:


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Beau had this thing about flowers for a while. He'd savagely attack them! Targets included every flower on a bird of paradise bush, some irises, and a potted geranium. He never ate them, just ripped the blossoms to shreads. Thankfully he seems to have gotten over his hatred of flowers, and now just occasionally grazes on grass, which he carefully selects after much nosing around. What a goof ball!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Tee Hee Hee! What a great story! ;D xD XD


----------

